# BLACK FRIDAY!



## undergunfire (Nov 27, 2008)

Sorry if there is already a thread on this :baghead!




I am sooo excited to go shopping! Walmart has DVD's for $2, towels for the rat cage for just $1.50, and some other things! Joann Fabrics is having a maaaajor sale! We are also going to JCPenny and World Market.

I am about to go take another shower (took one this morning), dry & straighten my hair, then go to bed. I have to be up at 3am, get ready, then Ryan's mom is picking me up at 4:30 to head to Walmart.


Anyone else going shopping?!


----------



## mouse_chalk (Nov 27, 2008)

Aaaah, so THAT'S what Black Friday is!!!! I was wondering lol :shock:

That sounds great.... I wish we could have sales like that over here!!

Why do you have to leave at 4.30am though??:?


----------



## undergunfire (Nov 27, 2008)

*mouse_chalk wrote: *


> Aaaah, so THAT'S what Black Friday is!!!! I was wondering lol :shock:
> 
> That sounds great.... I wish we could have sales like that over here!!
> 
> Why do you have to leave at 4.30am though??:?


You are missing out !


We are leaving at 4:30am because Walmart opens up at 5am and other stores open up at 6am. A few stores are even opening up at 4am! 

Stores do something called "Doorbusters", which usually means VERY good sales very early in the morning until 11am. So, everyone rushes out to line up in HUGE crowds outside of stores.

It is really nuts, something someone definitely needs to experience once in their lives .


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Nov 27, 2008)

http://www.1001noisycameras.com/2008/11/black-friday-digital-camera-deals.html


----------



## Elf Mommy (Nov 27, 2008)

We are ONLINE black friday shopping. I'm way too nervous about my leg getting kicked to go out in the crowds.


----------



## seniorcats (Nov 27, 2008)

Hey Amy, I have extra Joann's coupons I got in my e-mail. If you want them, PM your e-mail address and I'll send them to you.


----------



## FallingStar (Nov 27, 2008)

anic:

I can't wait for Black Friday! It's such a blast! 

My mom, my sister and I all together and we meet our Aunts, and all their kids at a Starbucks and then we are off! It's fun, because we hardly ever get to see them.

Eeeepp! I'm so excited!

Karlee


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 27, 2008)

I want to go - we'll see if I make it. I would like to hit Menards for several things, Walmart, and maybe world Market.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Nov 28, 2008)

Ugh, the store I work at (Fred Meyer, it has groceries, home things, automotive and outdoor things, electronics, tons of clothes...) is opening at 5 am tomorrow. I'm thankful that I don't have to work until noon! My family has always avoided going to stores on Black Friday, I'm pretty apprehensive about what tomorrow will be like since I'm a cashier. You always hear about old ladies being trampled and stuff on Black Friday


----------



## BethM (Nov 28, 2008)

I've pretty much never *not* had to work the day after Thanksgiving, and this year is no exception. (Of course, if I don't work tomorrow, I don't get my holiday pay for today, which is definately not worth saving a few dollars at the stores.)

I've been looking over the ads since they first started being posted online a couple weeks ago, and there really aren't very many good deals this year. In my opinion, anyway. A lot of the stuff being discounted is generic or store-branded things, which I just don't trust. No little kids in my family, so toys don't matter. (And I can't belive Office Depot, when overuse of credit is a major part of the financial crisis right now, they're encouraging credit use. And, as a bonus, if you bring the coupon from the paper in and buy something, you will get a different coupon to use next time you buy something! Um, what?!)

The best place to go might be Joann, I've not seen their ads but getting things you can make stuff out of is good. I wouldn't mind going to World Market, I can always find a nice tin of tea or something there, but the nearest one is miles away from me, not convenient after work. 

Last year, the only thing I got on Black Friday was The Office, seasons 1,2, and 3 on dvd. The Best Buy ad just showed season 1 on sale, but the kid in the video section said they were all on sale. Seasons 2 and 3 rang up full price, but when I said someone told me they were all on sale, I got them for $9.99 each. Score! There wasn't a line when I got there at 6am, so I was in and out in no time. I've watched those things a dozen times, I might pass them on to a coworker this year. Secret Santa, indeed. 

Sorry, I'm really anti-consumerism. In the process of simplifying and reducing my overall possessions, and not having much more than things I actually need. I also think it's really really sad that the "holiday season" is now judged, in this country, on how much money stores make between Thanksgiving and Christmas. Sad, sad, sad. I think it's because I come from a family of packrats and I don't want to be one, too.

Oh yeah, also, my family doesn't exchange gifts. Husband and I get each other one gift and then go out to a nice dinner together. Maybe a few little things for co-workers is all I need to buy. So Christmas shopping is mostly pointless for me.


----------



## Brandy456 (Nov 28, 2008)

What is Black Friday.


----------



## BethM (Nov 28, 2008)

Black Friday is the day after Thanksgiving, aka, the first shopping day of the Christmas season. Usually, the stores are packed because they all make a big deal out of having the biggest sale around. Most of the biggest sales are first thing in the morning, 5 or 6 am, and there's usually about 5 or 10 of those big sale items per store, so everyone lines up hours (sometimes days) ahead of time. 'Cause everyone wants the $279 laptop computer, but the store only has 10 of them, so you have to be the first in line to get one. At some stores, like Best Buy, people camp out days before, so they actually miss Thanksgiving, and even take time off work, just so they can buy stuff. The idea, of course, is that if you come for the cheap laptop, you will buy other stuff, too. Most people I know who shop on Black Friday will just go for that one cheap item, then go home, or store hop and just get one thing at each store, so the stores don't really make out that well if people don't have a lot of money to spend.

Usually, the whole holiday shopping season is judged on how much money changes hands on this one day.

I would love to go to an Ikea BF sale, 'cause you get a free breakfast, but there isn't one where I live. :X

Just in the past few years, there is also "Cyber Monday," which is the Monday after Thanksgiving, when online stores have been having big sales. (In theory, people are all out shopping over the weekend, but will shop online that Monday. The online sales, like at Amazon, are usually really good. Less overhead means they can cut the price much more than a retailer. But they're more hit and miss, they don't always post a big list of everything on sale.)


----------



## kherrmann3 (Nov 28, 2008)

Ugh. I never go shopping on Black Friday. I hate people. Period. I am so glad that I am unemployed right now (so I don't have to deal with it lol). While all you crazies are out shopping at ungodly hours of the morning, I will be curled up, in bed, asleep. After Thanksgiving, I do all my shopping online. I don't want to deal with the stores. I don't even like grocery shopping throughout the whole month of December. I forgot to stock up... Stupid me...


----------



## BethM (Nov 28, 2008)

I also don't like people, or big crowds, or shopping in December. For the few gifts I do purchase, I either do it well in advance of the holiday season (great deals to be had online, year round!), or a the very least I will "pre-shop." Decide what I want, the do internet research to find where I can get a good deal so I'm just in and out of the store, with as little fuss as possible.

I might actually stop into Target tomorrow after work for some rechargeable batteries they have on sale, that's useful and I've been putting off buying them. By that time, the crowds will be much smaller.

I'm with you on grocery shopping, too. My cabinets are full of stuff I've impulse bought, so all I really have to shop for is fresh veggies for the bunnies. I keep lots of rice and pasta on hand, so I don't need much to make a meal if I don't want (or can't afford) to go to the store.  Since my family lives 3 hours away, if I see them at all on the holidays they never make me bring anything. I did learn to make hummus from scratch so I can take it for Christmas this year, but none of them will eat it, so I will bring it home and it will feed me for many days.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Nov 28, 2008)

Hooray, anti-social-food-hoarders! *high five!*


----------



## BethM (Nov 28, 2008)

:highfive:

YES!!!


----------



## TinysMom (Nov 28, 2008)

For those who are wondering - it is called "Black Friday" because this is the day that many stores move from "running in the red" (meaning they're not making a profit) to "running in the black" - aka "making a profit".

It is the Christmas season (from Black Friday onward) that is where many stores make enough money to continue to stay open.

I'm probably not saying that right...but that is why it is called Black Friday.

(Red ink used to be used by accountants to show that a company wasn't earning enough to pay their bills). Therefore - black ink was used to show that they were earning enough...


----------



## undergunfire (Nov 28, 2008)

I am taking off now to go shop. Ryan's mom will be arriving very shortly with some muffins she baked for me .


seniorcats...thank you soo much for the coupon offer, but we have soo many coupons already. I'm not sure if they will let us use them all, haha!


----------



## bat42072 (Nov 28, 2008)

I went to walmart this morning got their at 4:30 already a mad house... I went for the 8 dollar hoodies got them tried to get to electronics but couldn't... so I was home by 6 oclock don't feel like fighting anymore crowds, even if i did I have to go to mother in laws house at ten


----------



## kherrmann3 (Nov 28, 2008)

It's 8:46AM and I am still in bed 

I'm sorry you had such a bad time, bat42072  I've heard many horror stories from people shopping on Black Friday...


----------



## FallingStar (Nov 28, 2008)

Hehe, it's 6:49am here and we are off! 

Well I'll be back on later, probably with some funny stoires.

Karlee


----------



## Leaf (Nov 28, 2008)

I went, but didnt buy much. The only thing I bought at "black friday" pricing was an 18 piece set of reusable plastic storage containers... and they're for ME.



Wal Mart was a nightmare.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Nov 28, 2008)

The things we do for our mothers! I don't normally shop on Black Friday and had no intention of doing so today. That was until I saw a Macy's ad on TV this morning for a $400 2 ct. diamond bracelet on sale for $99, and only until 11:00. I knew I had to have it for mom's present so off to the mall I went. Traffic and parking were a nightmare. Inside the mall wasn't too awful.

I also picked up a cute pair of red sandals for myself. I didn't need red sandals, but they were only $7.50. How could I resist.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Nov 28, 2008)

Wal-Mart worker dies after being trampled in Black Friday stampede:

http://www.nydailynews.com/ny_local...worker_dies_at_long_island_walmart_after.html


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Nov 28, 2008)

*slavetoabunny wrote: *


> Wal-Mart worker dies after being trampled


----------



## undergunfire (Nov 28, 2008)

*slavetoabunny wrote: *


> Wal-Mart worker dies after being trampled in Black Friday stampede:
> 
> http://www.nydailynews.com/ny_local/2008/11/28/2008-11-28_worker_dies_at_long_island_walmart_after.html



That is NUTS :shock:.




I got 13 or so yards of flannel and 9 yards of fleece at Joann's for $34.
Spent $20 at Walmart for The Golden Compass movie, a couple "rat" towels, and a nice fleece lined hoodie.
Bought a rubber ball for the rats at World Market for $2.
$10 at Kirkland Home for a 4 picture picture frame for shots of a Lion that I took at a wildlife park (Step mom's christmas gift).
$20 at Target for a Shark vacuum with a detachable hand held vacuum, P.S. I Love You movie, couple rattie dishes, aaand..forgot what else.


All in all, I did well and didn't spend too awfully much!


----------



## degrassi (Nov 28, 2008)

"What is Black Friday."

Black Friday is the US version of our Boxing day sales. Except theirs is the day after Thanksgiving, where as ours is the day after Xmas.


I noticed that a lot of stores here is canada are having "red day" sales today. I guess to bank on the "black friday" thing. Not that I mind, we need a new washer/dryer and because of this "red day" sale we are getting it way cheaper :biggrin2:


My dad loves getting up early on Boxing day to get all the deals. He goes and stands in line before it opens to get the deals. Last year he bought me a computer for half price(800$ instead of 1600$). Thankfully we dont' really have any trampling here in canada,atleast not in Edmonton. The stores give out tickets to the people in line for what they want and only let a certain amount of people in at a time. So there is no rushing, pushing or fighting.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Nov 28, 2008)

*degrassi wrote: *


> I noticed that a lot of stores here is canada are having "red day" sales today.


"The Brick" has what they call a red day sale today. 

My son bought some Gearwrench sets from Canadian Tire saving $220.00 and a Tap and die set saving $100.00.

Zellers is having a special saleafter 7 pmtonight.

My wife spends the whole day (Boxing Day) at West Edmonton Mall. Then we go out for supper with her brother for his birthday (Dec.26). I have work that day to pay for her spending.


----------



## degrassi (Nov 28, 2008)

*Pet_Bunny wrote: *


> *degrassi wrote: *
> 
> 
> > I noticed that a lot of stores here is canada are having "red day" sales today.
> ...



Yep, thats where we are going tonight to buy our washer/dryer


----------



## GoinBackToCali (Nov 28, 2008)

I got one word for you all...



ROLLERGIRL!!



Our Team Captain, Jessica, sent us all out a text this morning.. *ladies.. your rollergirls.. so when you start getting trampled.. remember.. the bigger that ass.. the harder to pass.. and Derby Deeds Done Dirt Cheap*

I just don't have a big ass anymore.



I only had to Rollergirl it once... at Wal-Mart...

Shove a laptop up my duff will you.. I think NOT!!!

I got movies..lol.... pretty much all I went for..actually I didn't go cause I wanted to go, I went cause my other friends dragged me there, and since I was already there.. I got movies..


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 28, 2008)

:shock:OMG! I worked! LONG but fun.


----------



## mouse_chalk (Nov 28, 2008)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> :shock:OMG! I worked! LONG but fun.


That does not sound like fun to me lol! 

Even our Boxing Day sales over here aren't that crazy... That just sounds scary...


----------



## Elf Mommy (Nov 28, 2008)

We went out (my hubby says I owe him now) and purchased a cordless drill for my dad (the last one we got for him when my daughter was a baby and it has now died). We bought a Transformer set of toys for one of my nephews and a Playmobile Police Officerset of toys for my other nephew. My sister wants a gift certificate from us to watch the boys one weekend, so that's easy. I'll buy my mom a DVD set, although I'm not quite sure what, yet.

The kids are relatively easy (although expensive) this year. I'm not going to say what we will be getting for them, because they are members of this message board  hehe


----------



## seniorcats (Nov 28, 2008)

We only 'did' Joann Fabric and Borders. DH went wth me and was amused to be the only manin Joann's. Got all the DMC I need to do War Paint on Crossed Wings hand dyed fabric.

Here is one version of War Paint on lighter blue hand dyed fabby.







Here is the Crossed Wing fabby I will use next. It's called Starry Night. Beautiful 'in person'.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Nov 28, 2008)

I ventured out today, it was hard getting up, i mean it is not like i sleep through the night lately,lol. Went to Walmart and got most of what i went out for, except two things. Spent alot,lol


----------



## FallingStar (Nov 28, 2008)

I also heard that some Wal-mart worker in New York got trampled when all of the people waiting broke down the doors! :shock:And they took him to the hospital and he died.. And then a pregnant women got trampled also, but she was alright. 

I still can't believe that people would brake down the doors to a store, and trample over people, just to buy items that cost less. That's crazy! 

People just make me so mad when they do those kinds of things! :soapbox

Karlee


----------



## BethM (Nov 28, 2008)

Yeah, it kinda makes me ill that people would trample another human to death, just to buy stuff on sale. No, it *really* makes me ill. 

I stopped by Target on my way home from work, but they were out of the rechargeable batteries that were on sale, so I didn't buy anything this year. *shrug*


----------



## FallingStar (Nov 28, 2008)

*BethM*: I know, I still don't understand why wouldjust walk/run over someone lying on the ground and not even stop! :grumpy:Grrr, that just doens't make any sense at all to me. 

And we just got some gifts for our family and all. My mom let me and sister pick out one thing we wanted, and then she was going to wrap it and we would get it on Christmas. Hehe, she does that every year.



Karlee


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Nov 29, 2008)

*FallingStar wrote: *


> I also heard that some Wal-mart worker in New York got trampled when all of the people waiting broke down the doors! :shock:And they took him to the hospital and he died.. And then a pregnant women got trampled also, but she was alright.
> 
> I still can't believe that people would brake down the doors to a store, and trample over people, just to buy items that cost less. That's crazy!
> 
> ...



I heard about that too! That's so awful. I'm glad teh pregnant woman was alright. So awful about the employee who was killed.  That's awful. 

People are just so selfish about getting what they want they dont care about hurting others....Poor guy  

I went shopping today....at a farm store! lol. I just got a magazine though....the Rabbits USA one!  

Emily


----------



## bat42072 (Nov 29, 2008)

when I went to walmart I could not beleive how many people had their babies and todlers out that early in the morning... their were alot of new borns outside... I would never take my children to stores on black friday epecially babies and todlers.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Nov 29, 2008)

*bat42072 wrote: *


> when I went to walmart I could not beleive how many people had their babies and todlers out that early in the morning... their were alot of new borns outside... I would never take my children to stores on black friday epecially babies and todlers.


i thought about taking my youngest only because i am breast feeding , but then i decided it was too dang cold to be draggin him out. But i seen lots of people there with kids who were 3 and under, poor kids they looked all buggy eyed and ssssooooo tired,lol.


----------



## EileenH (Nov 29, 2008)

That Wal-Mart is right where I used to live, and where my mother shops daily. Thank goodness by nephew is staying with her for a few days, because I know if he wasn't, she would have been there as she goes there at 6AM all the time, "to beat the crowds".

What seems to have happened was, people were lining up the night before at 9PM. So, these people were out all night; the crowds grew up to 2000 by the time 5AM came. In a riot situation, all you need is a few people to start it off, and that is what happened. They caved in the doors, broke the glass, bent the metal and then trampled the guy. It's very sad, but I'm not that surprised. It's a rough neighborhood; right next door to where that Wal-mart is, isa movie theater that had the first metal detectors (started in 1990), and security check you when you enter the theater to make sure you don't have a gun ora knife (even pocketknives are confiscated.)
My mom is supposed to be moving in with us so shedoesn't have to live there anymore; we're just trying to sell her house in a bad market,and in a high-foreclosure area. It's rough.

That Wal-mart workerwasn't even a permanent employee; he wastemporary. Probably justtook an extra job to make some extra money.


----------



## bat42072 (Nov 29, 2008)

my concerm for the children was not only the cold... but their safety... It was so cramped in walmart i could hardley get around .


----------



## Leaf (Nov 29, 2008)

*slavetoabunny wrote: *


> Wal-Mart worker dies after being trampled in Black Friday stampede:
> 
> http://www.nydailynews.com/ny_local/2008/11/28/2008-11-28_worker_dies_at_long_island_walmart_after.html



That is horrible, senseless - and just OMG.

Sometimes people are worse than *animals*


----------



## Leaf (Nov 29, 2008)

*undergunfire wrote: *


> Walmart has DVD's for $2




I wish I had gotten more, but I ended up buying a replacement copy of March of the Penguins - and the others I bought were: Constantine, Fallen, Two Weeks Notice, Million Dollar Baby, Charlie's Angels and Mystic River.


----------



## undergunfire (Nov 29, 2008)

*Leaf wrote: *


> *undergunfire wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Walmart has DVD's for $2
> ...


I didn't get to get any $2 DVD's . My Walmart had a very bad selection, like only 10 different $2 DVD's. I was mad because I darted off to the electronics...only to find out they put the DVDs in the GROCERY area .

I ended up getting The Golden Compass for $6 at Walmart. $6 for P.S. I Love You at Target, then Ryan and I went back out later and go Atonment at Best Buy for $5....which was not a very good movie and I shouldn't have bought it, IMO.


----------



## Leaf (Nov 29, 2008)

The DVD cardboard kiosks were so crowded I only got to look at the $2 section before I gave up. I planned on going back over to look through more but never got the chance. - I get sidetracked easily and the store was horribly crowded.



I bought them for myself, had to pick upa few necessary items for the house - and so the only othe "cheap" buy I got was a set of clear storage containers for the kitchen ($7 instead of normal price for 28pcs).

I was wishy washy on getting more sets or just keeping the one I got for myself... Finally decided to go back and get a few more sets but I couldn't find them.

I had hoped the Cabbage Patch dolls were going to be discounted from $28 but they didn't appear to be. I was going to buy one but the box it was in was damaged and by the time I went back to the store for the second time of the day they were all sold out.


----------

